# Take Your Shots!!!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Feast yer eyes ya purists, posers and hosers! From Sea to Shining Sea. Made in America and available for the modest sum of $19.08usd! Haters are gonna hate, but wait a second!
The KA-BAR Sweet Move is the weirdest name for a slingshot that I have ever heard. However, the person that helped KA-BAR put this design together knows more than a little about the sport.
Out of the box the frame fits all the grips but isn’t necessarily comfortable. You can see here I wrapped mine with camo-tape for added grip and comfort. Then I wrapped the handle with paracord that has a fire-starter cordage woven inside (more on that later).
I’ve taken 6 shots with 3/8” steel. 2 in TTF, 2 in OTT, and 2 shots with the looped tubes in OTT. It works. My target was a tree at 40’ that is about 12” wide. I use this tree frequently to check my setups before I set my targets for a range day.
I’m gonna bag this frame and add it to my bugout Kit. No, not my REAL bugout bag, my jerk around bugout bag! That bag has a small folding chair, a Spetanaz Throwing Shovel, a couple of Boomerangs, a couple of kites, a throwing knife, my Natty harvesting kit, a pipe, and now my KA-BAR Sweet Move with a bag of marbles!
I am not going to close this review telling you that you must add this frame to your collection. However I’m not convinced this is a throw away frame! I would say that if you had to pick between a Chinese Made frame and this one, I would take this one.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

🤔


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Do I want it yes do I need it, I'll have to buy it and find out.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Haha well after a Mo tape job it has to be awesome 👏 if I seen it hanging at cabellas I would grab it just because


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

It doesn't look bad, and with that camo tape it looks pretty good.

I think I would also choose it before aliexpress frames.


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

I got one here a while back. It does everything a slingshot should do. Just put new bands on it first.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not a bad looking tape job,excellent review also,not my type of frame but it looks like it would be formidable @MOJAVE MO


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great review brofiger mo.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Mo - those as bulky as they look?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Not so much bulky as large. In my hand it is exactly the same width as the PP TopShot. The extra fork length plays with your head until it’s banded and you are pulling. The profile above the handle is thin, the handle itself seems to be that one-size-fits most that KA-BAR uses for all over their poly-grade handles.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks Mo - I was a little intrigued when I first saw these advertised. Can get one shipped for like 20 USD. And for the novelty of Ka-Bar


----------

